# Coachmen Concord



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

What are peoples opinions ?

Any things I should know before I consider buying one.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner will be able to advise you on this.

www.starspangledspanner.com


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Shanes right but Duncan is at Newbury manning his stand this weekend so if he doesn't get back to you straight away thats why

stew


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Pat1
IMO
Coachmen are at the lowest end of the RV market, and therefore have a price that will appeal. They also have lots of graphics and usually ultra leather, this is used to give the RV a "WOW" factor and disguise the fact that the build quality is poor.
Ponder, if you wish, this point.
Most A class RVs are built on either Ford or GM base vehicles, they use the same air con, cooker,heating system, microwave, etc, so the cost to the manufacturer up to this point is going to be very similar. It is the fitting and quality of the habitation that makes the difference.
All manufacturers will want to make the maximum profit from each model, so please ask yourself this.......If they could sell there product for the same price as Tiffin or Winnebago, why don't they?
The answer is simple, they cant because on comparison the quality will not stand up.
At this point anyone who owns a Coachmen will start to defend there vehicle, and so they should, they purchased them, and you could say I am biased because I am selling a new Winnebago, BUT.....
I only purchased a Winnebago after spending 3 weeks in the US, not talking to the sales people, but talking eating and drinking with the Tec's
It became clear, as with all things you only get what you pay for, and the true value for money option was either Tiffin or Winnebago.
If you are still not sure, log on to the American RV web sites and all will become clear.
Sorry to chunter on but I would hate to see anyone make an expensive mistake
If you would like an independent vie on a Coachmen I can give you the name of a friend who owns one and can confirm if you phone him he will have just one word to describe his RV......Junk.
This is not a vendetta against Coachmen
Hope this helps
regards
Tel


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Pat,

I just spent 3 weeks in the Us and finally decided, having looked at the various makes and models in my price range, that I wouldnt buy a Coachmen, this was more an issue with the layout rather than the build quality, for me anyway, I just didnt like the upholstery for instance. 

Now, I'm certainly no expert, but based on my experience only, Tel's probably right when he say that theres only a certain number of chassis/engine combinations to choose from, so it will be the quality of the seating, etc which puts the price up for other makes, however, there certainly will be a premium for .....I dunno....a Pacearrow against a Landau maybe, some of this will be because you're paying a bit for the name. Bit like Snap on tools against Draper.... they all do the job well, Snap on are 4 times the price, but are they 4 times as better.....thats for you to decide. there will be differences in quality, but only you can decide whether you want the quality and price difference.

So, the best way to see if you like the Coachmen, is to go see them. I'd choose to go to the American RV show, ( for which theres a rally from here,) go see the demonstrators, you can post a " please can I come see your RV" question to the members that are going from the forum, then you will see all the bits you want to see, and also, of course, members on the forum tend to be honest about the good/bad/indifferent things regarding their RVs.


----------



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your advice/opinions. I've been to see a couple of "coaches" now, more at the weekend and something is confusing me.

Why buy B/C class ?

I thought they might be a little smaller, less imposing than an A class but I don't think they are. Any benefits going B/C other than price.

From what I can tell, a very broad brush statement, a 2005 B/C class is comparable with 2002/2003 A Class on price.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Pat, 

You got the answer I think, alot of the reason is price, but, its the same reason as buying a euro a-class as opposed to a coachbuilt (or visa versa)

Its reasonable to believe the running costs with the B-class will be slightly less. The engines got less weight to hump around, the van has a smaller frontal area and so on and so forth, Theres lots with slides on the B class too. storage, insurance, all should be part of the equasion.

The ones I have seen are well built too, but all, have that ....I dont know...partition without doors? does that sound right? between the cab area and the saloon. I didnt want this for various reasons, but, yep, if the layouts right, the price is right and you like it, theres no good reason for you to buy an A class Rv., in my opinion anyway.. for what its worth.


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Pat
You may find that if you drive both the A and C your questions will be answered . The C will be about a mile or two better on fuel, and as they tend to be shorter will fit a little better in confines spaces.
The A will have a far better driving position and a better view through the panoramic window, you will also see more in the mirrors. It is easyer to fit an A through a gap as you can see the whole width, with the C you must always remember that behind your shoulder things get much wider, so just because the front fits through the back may not.
The C is based on a truck and the A a lorry, you will find the A will ride a lot smoother. The A will generally give you far more belly storage, and have a bigger payload.
Hope this helps
Regards
Tel


----------

